# flat files



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

how long have you had them. to see if you need to rreplace just use the part next to the handle and see how good it cut when it was new. had to replace 4. carl.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you keep them clean with a file card, they stay effective longer. When you store files, don't let them stack or skid on each other. You can make or buy push on wood handles, which make using them more comfortable.








 







.


----------

